# Challenge Coin



## 8917 (8 Jul 2008)

Good day friends.

This is likely a longshot, but I was wondering if anyone has information on the company who manufactured the Canadian Military challenge coins.

Specifically, my coin, which was unfortunately stolen, was from Alert NWT (BPS), and I understand that coin manufactureres always keep their templates of each coin they make.

Much obliged for your help, pardner.

JB


----------



## SupersonicMax (8 Jul 2008)

CoinForce.com is the one that does ours.  Give them a call, see if they did yours!

Max


----------



## 8917 (8 Jul 2008)

Much obliged for your laser-quick reply, Max.

I gave 'em a try but they have not been around as long as I hoped, since my coin was from '91.

Again, thanks for your input, Max... wish I had some artwork to give to these folks though.

Best regards,

Jim Buchan


----------



## TrexLink (10 Jul 2008)

If the Chosen Frozen still get coins, the odds are that they still use the same manufacturer.  Drop a line to the camp sergeant-major and ask. What's the worst that can happen?


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Jul 2008)

http://www.afpp-international.com/coins.html

They do alot of the Canadian military Challenge coins, Hillier and Natynczyk  had their coins made there.

Plus, the RSM Of ONE OF THE NEATEST REGIMENTS AROUND 

dileas

tess


----------

